# No ICU Beds? Well, not quite...



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I worked as an RN with advanced certifications in a large, regional, tax supported, level one trauma center and teaching hospital for seven years. We accepted everybody, without regard to insurance or funding. I trained new ICU nurses and frequently acted as Charge Nurse, in addition to taking care of my assigned patients. Here is what I know from personal experience.

In order for the hospital to retain its Level One Trauma certification, we had to have, at all times, physicians in-house to treat anything that came in to the ER. Additionally, there had to be at least one open trauma ICU bed. If there was no bed available or no physician representing a particular specialty, the ER was closed to trauma. It was a constant battle to maintain an open bed -- we were almost always full. We played musical beds almost daily! Can this patient be transferred from the ICU to a lower level care bed? Who is not on a ventilator (a ventilator requires ICU); that's who gets transferred out. The charge nurse would get a phone call from the ER stating they needed a bed NOW, and it was a rush to make one available by moving a patient to another area.

Staffing was always an issue. If someone called in sick, that left two patients with no nurse. Or better stated, two rooms with no nurse. Patients would be transferred to a lower level of care when possible, beds would be shut down, due to that staffing shortage. So...when you hear that an ICU is full, it may well be that there are physical empty beds available but there is no nurse to staff it. This is not an uncommon occurrence. It happens frequently!

So when you read/hear that hospital ICU's are full (for whatever reason), it is very possible it isn't because there is no physical bed; rather it is because there is no nurse to staff that bed. And since those who work in this type of health care see and know more than you want to hear, how many have refused the "vax" and are now being forced out of their jobs? How many beds are shut down? The only requirement at that time was once a year we had to have a TB test. Although the employee health department offered many vaccinations (Hep B comes to mind), none were required. And from what I have seen of health care, the treatments people receive that are high risk and fail, and yes the mistakes made, I am glad I am retired. I feel for my comrades-at-arms who have to make the decision to leave, knowing that fewer people will get treatment.

People who work in that environment do so because they truly have a passion for it. These are the most caring, dedicated and knowledgeable professionals. And it isn't like trained nurses can be pulled from thin air to cover the shortages. It takes 2-4 years of formal education, and several months to minimally train an RN. The working conditions are difficult and some realize quickly that it is not for them. So what are people thinking???

Now and then, in my retired state, I think about going back into it. It would take maybe a year ? of schooling to get up to par, but that is doable. I loved what I did; I am proud of the positive differences I made in other people's lives. BUT! I will not take the vax until I can learn the Real Truth about it. And where does one get THAT information? So, here is a highly trained nurse, a very good nurse, who could be out there doing what we do best. And most likely, it would open up at least two more ICU beds that are closed because someone quit or was fired for refusing an injection.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

So what “Real Truth” are you looking for? Science takes care of any questions you have. You state you’re an “RN”, yet you refuse to do any research or review of any journals, papers, etc that show the efficacy of vaccination. If you really are a Nurse, you have been taught about Polio, Small Pox, MMR, etc and the…wait for it…VACCINATIONS that finally eridicated them. Oh. Wait. The anti-vaxxers, ignorant nurses amoung them, have decided THEY know more than the researchers, scientists, doctors, that developed said vaccines and set strict guidelines on how the administering of them to ALL would prevent/lessen the effects.

Covid vaccines LESSEN the effects. No one ever said they prevent them. Masks DECREASE the spread of diseases. Remember the Flu? Wonder where it is? Don’t. Hand washing, masks, spacing, caused it to almost disappear. You SHOULD know this,being a “Nurse”. It’s not a conspiracy.

But yeah, let’s just enable this highly contagious disease to keep making people sick and killing off the weak and infirm and young.

How utterly irresponsible of a “Medical Professional “, and how typical of a Selfish American.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey, there Putz. Perhaps I am one of the "ignorant nurses". After all, isn't an ignorant person someone who doesn't know what they don't know? Therefore, in an effort to combat ignorance, I would sincerely appreciate someone like you, who knows much more, educating me. Please post a link that is irrefutable.

Thank you!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

the whole idea of science is to question science

only a loon would compare polio to covid

the common cold is also HIGHLY contagious... and it has a high death rate - 20.5 deaths per 1 million population 

covid shots do not stop the illness from spreading, nor do they completely stop deaths or illness. 

I often wonder if we would not have been better off to just let it run its course... after all a 99.97% survival rate is not exactly an extinction level illness.

I understood trying to keep the emergency rooms freed up and not overwhelm the hospitals but now it is about making the pharm companies more money. PERIOD

google how many kids are getting heart problems !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I would discuss this more but I have to run down and get booster #8 (paid for by the US Government*-*TAXPAYER) so I am FULLY VACCINATED.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ItsJustMe said:


> After all, isn't an ignorant person someone who doesn't know what they don't know? Therefore, in an effort to combat ignorance, *I would sincerely appreciate someone like you, who knows much more, educating me*. Please post a link that is irrefutable.


@ErickthePutz Ummm....... We're still waiting.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Just for a meager laugh, think of the problems faced by a hospital nurse by the name of "Peekaboo Street."

The hospital transferred her to the "Intensive Cardiac Unit." However, her plight got even worse. She had to answer the phone with, "Peekaboo, I.C.U." The issue was that patients figured she had meant, "I see you..."


----------



## bluesky63 (Jan 2, 2022)

"I often wonder if we would not have been better off to just let it run its course... after all a 99.97% survival rate is not exactly an extinction level illness."
Just think, if the gov't had not shut down the country;
1) maybe we would not be having meat shortages -I's sure that the packing plants could have handled their personnel problems better than the gov't did.
2) maybe the supply chain would not be so disrupted - like destroying good potatoes, vegetables, and fruits.
3) and of course, shutting down "truck drivers", when there was already a shortage; only a politician could come up with that solution.


----------



## Sister Abagail (10 mo ago)

Personally, I STRONGLY Believe in Biblically Scriptural/Spiritual AND Holistic Nutritional Therapy AS FUNCTIONING MEDICINE; Ancient Hebrew Bible Apothecary Wisdom, Ancient Herbal Medicines and Modern Nutritional Therapy. 

I do what I call End-Times Tribulation Preparations with End-Times Scriptural Research/Studies, Survival Skills Research& Medical Research as will apply during the "Growing Pains" of Increasing Tribulation Sicknesses/Plagues/Pestelances/
Natural-Disaster&Other-Emergency-Situations. 

I believe that through prayer & doing ones best to know what to do within any emergency, can delegate peace and Foster Life to LIVE. That is my heart and LIFE Mission. I pray others will realize the Value of Prayer, The Word of GOD, Survival Skills Training, Emergency Preparedness training AND Nutritional Therapy AS FUNCTIONING MEDICINE, So we can all Foster Life to LIVE Within our Community, wherever we Live. 

Most Sincerely With Respect, Prayers & Love
In YESHUA JESUS THE MESSIAH,
Sister Abagail
March 26, 2022


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Sister Abagail said:


> Personally, I STRONGLY Believe in Biblically Scriptural/Spiritual AND Holistic Nutritional Therapy AS FUNCTIONING MEDICINE; Ancient Hebrew Bible Apothecary Wisdom, Ancient Herbal Medicines and Modern Nutritional Therapy.
> 
> I do what I call End-Times Tribulation Preparations with End-Times Scriptural Research/Studies, Survival Skills Research& Medical Research as will apply during the "Growing Pains" of Increasing Tribulation Sicknesses/Plagues/Pestelances/
> Natural-Disaster&Other-Emergency-Situations.
> ...


Going to be a lot of dead people in your community…


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> Going to be a lot of dead people in your community…


So sayeth the Putz. Amen.


----------



## Sister Abagail (10 mo ago)

ErickthePutz said:


> Going to be a lot of dead people in your community…


I Never Said I was against Self Defense; There IS a DIFFERENCE Between Self-Defense & Murder!:

1. YESHUA/JESUS Said To HIS
Disciples, BEFORE HE was
Crucified on the Cross for
Our Sins, in Luke 22:35-38
(But read through to 44)
"35And He said to them, “When I sent you out without a money pouch and travel bag and sandals, you didn’t lack anything, did you?” They said, “No, nothing.”

36Then He said to them, “But now, whoever has a money pouch must carry it as well as a travel bag. And whoever does not own a sword must sell his cloak and buy one.

37For I tell you that this which is written must be fulfilled in Me: ‘And he was counted with the lawless.’ For what is written about Me is being fulfilled.”

38But they said, “Master, look here! Two swords!” And He said to them, “It is enough.”

2. SECOND AMENDMENT | U.S.
Constitution | US Law/Lll/...
A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.

3. Romans 13:1-14
"1Let every person submit himself to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist are put in place by God. 2So whoever opposes the authority has resisted God’s direction, and those who have resisted will bring judgment on themselves.3For leaders cause no fear for good behavior, but for bad. Now if you do not want to fear the authority, do what is good and you will get his approval—4for he is God’s servant to you for your good. But if you do evil, be afraid—for he does not carry the sword for no reason; for he is God’s servant, an avenger who inflicts punishment on the evildoer.
5Therefore it is necessary to be in submission—not only because of punishment but also because of conscience.6For this reason you also pay taxes, for the authorities are God’s servants, attending diligently to this very thing.7Pay to everyone what is due them—tribute to whom tribute is due; tax to whom tax is due; respect to whom respect is due; honor to whom honor is due.8Owe no one anything except to love one another, for the one who loves another has fulfilled the Torah.9For the commandments—“You shall not commit adultery, you shall not murder, you shall not steal, you shall not covet,” and any other commandment—are summed up in this word: “You shall love your neighbor as yourself.”
10Love does no harm to a neighbor; therefore love is the fullness of the Torah.11Besides this, you know the time—that it is already the hour for you to awaken from sleep; for now our salvation is nearer than when we first came to trust.12The night is almost gone and the day is near, so let us put off the works of darkness and put on the armor of light.13Let us walk properly as in the day—not in carousing and drunkenness, not in sexual promiscuity and sensuality, not in strife and envy.14Instead, put on the Lord Messiah Yeshua, and stop making provision for the flesh—for its cravings."

Then Read The Following Verses:
Jeremiah 23;Jeremiah 30;Joel 2;
Matthew 24:3-51; Mark 13:3-27;
Luke 21:3-36; John 14:10-31
Acts 2;Romans 8;James 5:7-16;
Ephesians 6:10-18;Jude 1;
1 John CHAPTERS 3-5;
Revelation 5:1-14;
Revelation 13:1-28;
*Revelation 19:1-21
(ESPECIALLY Verses 21-21);
Revelation CHAPTERS 20-22

*SELF DEFENSE: "Self-defense is a countermeasure that involves defending the health and well-being of oneself from harm."
*WHEN & WHY WOULD IT BE ILLEGAL for an Individual or Group to Protect Life; Especially during the time of a War/Terror-Attack Upon Our Country/Citizens/Family/Self, being Attacked By Domestic or Foreign Predatory Attackers....to Prevent Violent intrusion thrift, rape, tormenting torture, bodily harm or death?!!!!!!! IN Past Younger years, I have been abused, raped, held hostage and Beaten leaving me with cracked ribs and scull... IF at All Possible, I Can Prevent that type of crime against me from ever happening again, I will NEVER ALLOW IT AGAIN!!! BUT I do believe if you can Avoid Conflict as much as possible, and outsmart the ENEMY PREDATOR ATTACKER, That is Always the BEST FIRST Option, as long as delay does not empower the violent PREDATORY Aggressor!!!









Find Laws, Legal Help, and Attorneys - FindLaw


Find trusted, free legal information, news, DIY forms and access to local lawyers at FindLaw.com.




www.findlaw.com




"Self-defense law requires the response to match the level of the threat in question. In other words, a person can only employ as much force as required to remove the threat. If the threat involves deadly force, the person defending themselves can use deadly force to counteract the threat."








Find Laws, Legal Help, and Attorneys - FindLaw


Find trusted, free legal information, news, DIY forms and access to local lawyers at FindLaw.com.




www.findlaw.com





"Murder -the unlawful premeditated killing of one human being by another"~Oxford Dictionary


----------

